# Mig 31 Bone yard!



## Muskrat (Jun 25, 2012)

MiG-31 Boneyard - English Russia


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice find, that is an atonishing amount of wasted high quality titanium alloys.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 26, 2012)

Not much for recycling are they?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting video! Certainly depressing to see them like that. A lot of money to be had if someone scavenges them though...


----------



## Muskrat (Jun 29, 2012)

CharlesBronson said:


> Nice find, that is an atonishing amount of wasted high quality titanium alloys.


You should see some of the convoys of trucks elsewhere on the site - just left in woods (100's of them). They made so much stuff in the Cold war!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2012)

Assuming a red star below the port side of the windscreen indicates a kill, one of those MiG-31s had two kills.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2012)

Sad


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, amazing stuff....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2012)

"... Assuming a red star below the port side of the windscreen indicates a kill, one of those MiG-31s had two kills."


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2012)

Probably both ex-soviet bloc or Korean civil airliners.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Probably both ex-soviet bloc or Korean civil airliners.


Or a defecting pilot.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 2, 2012)

There's always been rumours some of the Syrian, Egyptian, etc. that fought in the middle east battles against Israel actually had Russian pilots.
If those pilots got any victories, they'd mark their later aircraft with them too.


----------

